# [SOLVED] Antec 300 or 900 case??



## robertiscool (Sep 8, 2008)

whats the difference between these besides the bigger fans on the 900? Is it Bigger inside?

I'm upgrading from and old Tower thats like 8 years old :laugh: , im on a budget and i can get the 300 for $60 or the 900 for $130. Is it really worth the price difference?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Antec 300 or 900 case??*

The 900 is bigger, plus it has better cooling. Bigger system allow for better airflow which of course leads to better cooling. If you're a gamer who pushes their PC to the limit or games for hours on end. Than you're gonna want a PC case that allows for great cooling.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Antec 300 or 900 case??*

You can get the 300 for $40 here http://dealnews.com/Antec-Three-Hundred-ATX-Mid-Tower-Case-for-40-free-shipping/253688.html


----------



## Eminef (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Antec 300 or 900 case??*

I'm getting the 900 soon.. its looks better and has alot better airflow then the 300, if u got the money and need a cooled computer then get the 900.

Theres also a 1200 with another front fan but at a ridiculous price .


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Antec 300 or 900 case??*

And another rear exhaust fan, and a mount for a middle fan on one of the drive bays, and a lot more room to work in, and a lot of room behind the motherboard tray to run cables. Of course, the black paint job on the inside looks real good too.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Antec 300 or 900 case??*



grimx133 said:


> And another rear exhaust fan, and a mount for a middle fan on one of the drive bays, and a lot more room to work in, and a lot of room behind the motherboard tray to run cables. Of course, the black paint job on the inside looks real good too.


the 900 has a middle fan too, but it cant be used when a full size gfx card is installed like in the 1200...which i think for a 2 or 3 sli 9800gx2 or crossfired 4870x2's, would be REALLLLLY worth the great extra cost.


----------



## Fewmitz (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Antec 300 or 900 case??*

I have an Antec 900 that I bought for about 100ish.

Worth every penny, the top fan is somewhat of a monster.


----------



## robertiscool (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Antec 300 or 900 case??*

ok thanks everyone, i got the 300 because its alot cheaper and im upgrading other stuff too.


----------

